# 9 week old pup aggressive play



## Milo18 (Nov 24, 2018)

Our 9 week old V is often playfighting with us, but the aggressiveness (growling and barking, while charging at arms and/or legs) we find worrying. 
We find it very difficult to let him snap out of this behavior. 

Is this normal? Any advice? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-H850 met Tapatalk


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't rough house with him. If he comes at you,turn away, tell him "NO!" and redirect to appropriate toys. If all else fails, some crate time to chill.


----------

